# Lets go for a spin - Wood Mallet



## RMilgie (Feb 23, 2009)

I thought I would try my hand at making a mallet for my chisels. I looked at sevral types then and finnaly decided to more or less make my own
I made it out of Maple. The center is 2"x2" stock which I laminated 3/4" material on the out side. The finish is tung oil and wax. I liked making it on the lath becaue I could check the grip and make it "..just right" I have included the measurement in case others want to give it a try.
Now for the part labled "I should have known better" When I finished the piece it was perfect, smooth as silk, several days later I was using it and now I could feel the joints. The moral of the story is Aclimate Aclimate Aclimate.

Anyways I am still pleased Anxious to here your thoughts....


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Good Job!*

Hello Rob! Thats a good project for a lot of folks who turn. Looks very nice.Have you used it? How does it feel in the hands :happy:


----------



## RMilgie (Feb 23, 2009)

Dutch I have used it and it feels great. It is well balanced and light enough for very repetitive work, yet heavy enough for that extra persuasion when needed


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Good job, Rob. Nice mallet! I made mine of maple also, but the head is rectangular with the handle being turned round. If you would like to take a look...

Mallet Link


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*OOOH My!!!*

Don't laugh to hard, But my father had a hardwood handle for pushing meat through the grinder,:haha: and it was not damaged, or marred.:laugh: So i put it to use with my chisels. :yes4::lazy2: Well:: I thought it was funney. :nono::blink: Yours is a thing of beauty, and i applaud you on the work. Well, Keep it up, You are doing a great job, Enjoy:yes2:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Rob that is a great looking mallet. I had made several when I started turning 4 yrs ago. Great project.


----------

